

Hyperloop Construction Starts Next Year With the First Full-Scale Track - SocksCanClose
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/construction-hyperloop-track-starts/#slide-id-1743071

======
ChuckMcM
This seems kind of interesting except for Quay Valley[1] which is the figment
of someone's over active imagination. A much more interesting idea would be to
build a Hyper loop between Fresno and San Luis Obispo.

[1] Quay Valley, the quintessential real estate scam :-) For those of you who
don't know, this is located on Interstate 5 between Highway 41 and Highway 46
call it due west of Delano. Now zoom in on the satellite view. What you see is
the dry, parched soil of the central valley, without access to water reverted
back to its native desert scrub form. This is some of the cheapest land you
can buy in California if you don't require water rights.

~~~
SocksCanClose
How old is the satellite view? Has anybody been by there recently? I'll admit
I looked at the brochure and it (Quay Valley) looks like [vaporware].

Plus I'm just a bit perturbed with these must-be-generated-by-an-algorithm
locational names. A quay is a wharf
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wharf](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wharf)).
And the only water around is coming out of a pipe. And a "Quay Valley" is some
sort of malapropism, especially in geographic context.

~~~
maxerickson
"Quay Hays" is the name of a developer involved with the project.

(I had said he owned the land but edited to the above because I don't know if
he owns the land or not)

~~~
SocksCanClose
Ahhh... Well that makes me feel marginally better. But Hays Valley has a nice
ring to it -- why couldn't they have gone with that? :-)

------
prakster
"...won't be seeing anything approaching 800 mph". So what would it be? 80
mph? What a cop out.

------
cozzyd
At that turning radius... it can't possibly go that fast?

~~~
babby
"Anyone can buy a ticket and climb aboard, but they won’t see anything
approaching 800 mph. Getting up to that mark requires about 100 miles of
track, Ahlborn says, and “speed is not really what we want to test here.”"

